# ipad et certificat



## balyves (28 Mars 2011)

Bonjour!

Petite question par un débutant en programmation.

Je souhaite installer sur des ipad1 des applications que j'ai créés avec des outils automatiques de compilation en prerelease chez adobe.
Le but du jeu serait d'installer ces applications sous forme privée sur des ipad qui seraient, par exemple, sur des stands d'exposition ou utilisés en interne par la force de vent.

Lorsque je fais cela avec les certificats de dev et de distrib depuis mon compte developer c'est limité à 3 mois. En plus je souhaiterai virer les applis apple.

Mes questions: 
1. Est-ce que si je jailbreak les ipad pour les installer avec Cydia cela pourra fonctionner et ne pas me bloquer au bout de 3 mois? 
2. Est-ce légal, en sachant que je ne "pirate" pas d'applications commerciales?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2011)

c'est un peu bancale ta solution si tu veux mettre a jours ecetera, c'est pas illegale en soi (t'es dans le pas vue pas pris de la loi) mais ce n'est pas serieux profesionellement c'est de la bricole, 

c'est pas ce qu'on te demande: un service et un produit, tu devrais plutot t'orienter vers un system sur HTC avec une session d'UI brandée comme on fait sur une borne interactive par exemple petite inferface dediée avec access facile aux infos, petites demos de produit construites dans l'env ecetera, 

et j'imagine que ce travail c'est ce que t'ont  demandé les personnes qui te paient, et generalement on se pose ces questions avant cela s'appele les specifications techniques, marketing et etude fesabilitée d'un produit dedié.

Tu devrais plutot aller travailler chez monsieur bricolage, venir sur un forum de devs pour poser ce genre de questions et devoiler des idees appartenant a des tiers, c'est tout sauf professionnel.


----------



## devmac (8 Septembre 2011)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est un peu bancale ta solution si tu veux mettre a jours ecetera, c'est pas illegale en soi (t'es dans le pas vue pas pris de la loi) mais ce n'est pas serieux profesionellement c'est de la bricole,
> 
> c'est pas ce qu'on te demande: un service et un produit, tu devrais plutot t'orienter vers un system sur HTC avec une session d'UI brandée comme on fait sur une borne interactive par exemple petite inferface dediée avec access facile aux infos, petites demos de produit construites dans l'env ecetera,
> 
> ...





Tu m'en fais un beau toi de professionnel avec ton avatar de pétasse, tes fautes d'orthographe tout les 2 mots et tes réponses à côté de la plaque...

Le jour où les cons arrêteront de poster pour ne rien dire le net redeviendra moins prise de tête


----------



## balyves (8 Septembre 2011)

Mon problème a été en partie résolu, c'est simplement le compte "Developer Entreprise" d'Apple qui me permet de faire des applications à déployer In-House sans limite de 100 UDID connu. Les certificats sont valides 1 année.

Par contre à déployer ce n'est pas si simple pour moi qui une pive en protocoles réseaux, etc... mais je creuse j'ai trouver des site qui peuvent me le faire mais il y a encore des limites que je dois supprimer avec du code open-source, etc...

Il me semblerait (à confirmer!) que certains vendeur Apple soient autoriser à configurer des iPads sans les applications de bases!

Si cela intéresse quelqu'un, un pm et je peux donner les liens (je les ai pas ici...) et si quelqu'un veut m'aider je réponds oui volontiers


----------

